# Washington Wildlife Experts to Propose Cougar Hunt Rules



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

Wildlife professionals have developed cougar hunting regulations that will be presented to the Fish and Wildlife Commission for its approval and need support from Washington sportsmen.

Recently approved legislation in Washington directs the state to investigate hunting with hounds as part of a cougar control program.

Washingtons cougar population has been basically unchecked since 1996 when voters passed a ballot measure to ban cougar hunting with hounds. 
The Department of Fish and Wildlife (DFW), following the direction of Senate Bill 6118 to investigate the effectiveness of hunting with hounds on the cougar population, has established regulations calling for two cougar hunting seasons. One season would allow pursuit-only hunts and the other would permit pursuit-and-kill hunts.

The hunts will be limited to Chelan, Okanogan, Ferry, Stevens, and Pend Oreille counties. The DFW continues to work closely with commissioners in these counties to develop the regulations.

Take Action! Washington sportsmen should contact the Fish and Wildlife Commission and the county commissioners to ensure that these regulations are implemented. Ask them to support the DFWs proposal, which is based on scientific data and evaluations.

Sportsmen can write to or call and leave a message for the Fish and Game Commission at:

Washington Fish and Wildlife Commission
600 Capitol Way North
Olympia, WA 98501
Phone: (360) 902-2267

Sportsmen should also write or call asking for the support of the county commissioners from the following counties:

Chelan County:

Chelan County Courthouse
350 Orondo Avenue 
Wenatchee, WA 98801 
(509) 667-6215

Okanogan County:

123 5th Ave North, Rm 150
Okanogan, WA 98840 
(509) 422-7100

Ferry County:

County Courthouse 
350 East Delaware Avenue 
Republic, WA 99166
(509) 775-5229

Stevens County:

County Courthouse
215 S Oak Street, Room 214
Colville, WA 99114 

(509) 684-3751

Pend Oreille County:

County Courthouse 
625 W 4th Street 
Newport, WA 99156 
(509) 447-4119
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Information provided courtesy of the U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance and www.ussportsmen.org


----------

